# Wade spots



## mcf325 (May 19, 2013)

Hey guys I'm pretty new to wade fishing but I love to do it, I'm wondering if anyone can tell me some spots to wade fish around galveston any info would be great! Thank you! 

Also if anyone wants to go out and wade some spots I would be completely open to that also


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't wade, but some of the threads say to go to academy or FTU and get the hot spots fishing maps for wade fishing.
Hope this helps.


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

You are going to be pretty hard pressed to have people give up some of their spots on here. To be honest, you might have better luck asking for a date with someones wife before they give you some locations. You are going to have to roll up the sleeves, get out there and find some spots the old fashion way. 

like phanagriff mentioned, go to academy and buy the wade and kayak map. Using that map I have located some fantastic places and some not so places, it is what it is. Also it is such a better feeling when you work hard, find a spot on your own and it work out rather than asking for spots and then going to fish them. 

If you want some general locations, try Texas City Dike, Sea Wolf Park (especially during November, I promise no one will be out there :rotfl or San Luis Pass (but be careful for the rip tide).


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

If it was winter I'd tell you right over there. Since its just about Spring, I'll tell you.....eh humm....sorry....got something in my.....eh hummmm....


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I know where your coming from and unfortunately this isn't the place for the answer ur looking for... I know cuz I've tried in the past. What I did was collected the above mentioned maps and pick a spot then get google earth and find that same area on google earth and study it some see if you can find road access, and look at the topographic. If you like what you see then go try it out.... I don't know what area your in but the seabrook flats are a good start and there's always people around so you won't be completely isolated (case of emergency)... McCollum Park, ft Anuach park if u want trinity area. 
Keep hanging around 2cool get you a new wading buddy and you will be well on your way to gaining knowledge and experience. I'll help any way I can.


----------



## Stetson22 (Mar 28, 2013)

Troutsupport.com get the big trout video not the limits video. Goodluck


----------



## Stetson22 (Mar 28, 2013)

And the only reason I say get this video is because before you pick a spot you gotta know where and why and definitely have me a lot more knowledge


----------

